# Network Settings - "Platform is Not Supported"



## WideEyedFox (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi,

I am new to FreeBSD, and have reloaded FreeBSD 8.0 on to my Lenovo X61 laptop to replace Vista business.

The install went smoothly (I think!) and I followed a guide on rhyous.com about setting up KDE and getting the sound working etc., and so far I'm really please with how things are going! (Big "Thank You" to Rhyous.com!)

During the install I chose DHCP, and it collected an address and other information etc. just fine - however when I start KDE and go to Network Settings I get "*Your Platform is Not Supported*".

Scrolling down the list reveals FreeBSD 5 and 6, however if I chose one of those I get an error "Could not open file /proc/net/route."

As the card worked during the install I am assuming the drivers (excuse windows terminology!) are OK - and it's something missing in KDE.

Any help resolving this is greatly appreciated.

I could also do with getting the wireless working.  According to Lenovo it's an Intel chipset - is this easy to get working?

Thanks for any help or guidance.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 2, 2010)

Try putting this in /etc/fstab


```
procfs			/proc		procfs	rw		0	0
```

and reboot (probably quicker than manually mounting and restarting stuff).


----------



## WideEyedFox (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi DutchDaemon - thanks for the fast reply.

I have added this line (ee /etc/fstab) then put it below the other entries.

I still get the same response when I check network settings.


----------



## WideEyedFox (Mar 2, 2010)

Just to add more information,

When I ran `FBSD# Xorg -config /root/xorg.conf.new -retro` to configure Xorg (from Ryhous article) all I got was a grey screen with an "X" cursor - and nothing happened (left it for 10 minutes).

The next commands were:
`#	 cp /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf`
`$ echo exec /usr/local/kde4/bin/startkde4 > ~/.xinitrc`

Could this have something do with it?


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (Mar 2, 2010)

As far as I can see...NO, but you can post a comment on his website.


----------



## phoenix (Mar 2, 2010)

Don't bother using the GUI KDE tools to manage the network interface.

Use the CLI tools.  It'll work a lot better/smoother.


----------



## aragon (Mar 3, 2010)

Yup, a lot of the GUI system configuration tools only work in Linux.  Follow the handbook link in phoenix's post to learn how to use Unix properly. 

Hint: add this to /etc/rc.conf:


```
ifconfig_XX="dhcp"
```

Replacing "XX" with your network interface name. (eg. bge0, msk0, etc.)


----------



## WideEyedFox (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks for the replies and suggestions - it's all really appreciated.

I have added a static address and gateway - and am now on the internet, albeit wired.  Now I am fetching the updates and installing them - then will look through the handbook for the wireless info.

Having spent so long using Windows (and even DOS) it feels like I'm learning to ride all over again - although this time I'm learning to ride a motorbike and the ride is a lot more exciting!

Thanks again!


----------



## catapost (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi, I'm new here.
May I ask how you set a static address and gateway?


----------

